# Shiny black leather



## Sciroccgtx16v (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello!

My drivers seat is shiny. I want it back to the matte finish that it had from the factory. Is Liquid Leather the answer to my problem or do I need to sand them or how do I proceed?

Fredrik
TT 225 CQ Raven Black, Black leather


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Liquid Leather for me.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah 5 minute blast on each panel with a power sander should sort it nicely.  No way! :lol: Give them a go with some proper leather cleaner to try and take off any oils etc that have affected the surface. My leather is matte and I find that leather conditioners makes it slightly shiny for a while. However, as yours is already shiny you may find that you'll see an improvement rather than increased shine.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Shiney Leather is usually dirty leather..

The trick to cleaning leather, or anything really is heat, open the pores as such up to allow the dirt to be released.

I find a steam cleaner and microfibre cloth works very well..


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Liquid leather leaves a nice matt finish everytime. It's one of the few conditioners that aren't over greasy.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Mine were the same before I gave them a clean with Liquid Leather, did the trick and left a nice matt finish.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Another one for liquid leather. Nice results from an inexpensive product. Use a shoe brush with it to get all the muck out the grain/pores.

Sanding - who on earth recommended doing that!?


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

who makes liquid leather i have same prob salty


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

salty said:


> who makes liquid leather i have same prob salty


Gliptone make it - http://www.liquidleather.com/car-shop.html

You want the GT12 and GT11. Plenty of other people sell it too, should get them both for c.£10 I reckon...


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

cheers odering tomorrow salty


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

How often do you clean and condition leather?


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

where did u get the mirror stickers salty


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

salty said:


> where did u get the mirror stickers salty


Do you mean me!!!


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

How about these...


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

I got mine off ebay!


----------

